# ISP decimator pedal..where to buy?



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright, the hiss is driving me crazy when I put by BB preamp before either of my tube amps. you can hear it between the notes, absolute garbagge.Without it, i don't have enough gain for leads. I have the behringer ns-2 clone and i find personally that it alters the tone and takes some fatness and fullness from it. This ISP decimator pedal gets good reviews, where can we get them in Canada?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

How much gain do you need for leads?  

Well, ask the local shop to order 'em or check on eBay... I don't know of any Canadian sites that sell them online. I saw a couple a few months back for $100 used... don't know how much they go for new. 

I gotta' get one as well... my feedback situation isn't that bad though. After about 10 seconds of not playing it starts going. Right now my solution is keeping the clean channel volume all the way down and stomp on the footswitch, haha.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Well the thing is, i run my amps full out on a hotplate. The NMV plexi has to be cranked for it to be in flavour country so like other plexis, there is some hum and hiss. However, when i just boost with the slightest bit of gain (9 o clock) it gets twice as hissy'. Def need something to kill that off! Might have to go the ebay route then...


----------



## tri99er (Jun 25, 2006)

If you go to ISP's website, they have canadian dealers on there, I picked mine up from a store in Manitoba (off the ISP site), total cost was $149 CDN, shipped to Fort McMurray.


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Janzen Brothers Music company in Winkler Manitoba. http://www.jbmc.ca
1-204-325-8011 or email them at [email protected] They will hook you up!


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, the Jansen brothers did end up hooking me up and the pedal is sweet! horible noise when battery is on the way out though.. through the AC adapter its great and is helping me tame radio signals which are abundant in my area.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I havent actually tried it, but I would be interested too. you see them on the used forums quite a bit actually. Are they about the best? I generally try to eliminate the noise in each piece of my rig (ie. faulty tubes, or bad power, etc.), but I would be into it if it was wicked


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Well here is the deal.. for me with a battery in it, it wasn't that great. It actually INCREASED thenoise when in bypass. all this radio and crap and then when switched on , as it would kill noise, i had a loud fizz. So what i did was put it in with the other effects powered off of the one spot adapter cable and it works as it is supposed to. It really cuts the noise..... best thing is, harmonics and sustianed notes don't die out , they decay almost completely naturally depending on the threshold. Also, there is no tone suck! It honestly sounds like it is not there. Very happy with it as long as the noise /interference does not come back. but i have a plexi clone which like all plexis hums a tad. Boost with a pedal and its annoying as hell. this kills that loud pedal hum and radio. Its great. Try one oout. I disliked the behringer NS-2 knock off. There was tone suck...bigtime!Search ISP decimator on youtbe, you'll see an excellent demo. just listen to it.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

From my experience ISP Decimator > Boss NS-2 > MXR Smart Gate. 

Right now I'm using a Boss NS-2, it's decent but when I borrowed the ISP it was a bit better so I'm gonna' have to throw some cash at it.

Thanks for the link and info guys, now I atleast know where I can grab one for a pretty damn good price.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Janzen brothers best price awsome service.


----------

